# Telecasters



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

How many do you have or how many have you gone through ?

Edit:

Forgot to mention I have one and it has a rosewood board.

Been thinking about a Broadcaster. 

There's a few new Broadcasters in local shops and one place has a used one but they want too much for it might as well buy new.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I have 1 and it's the only one I've owned. I find them good for covering a lot of ground, but the twangy bridge pickup thing that it excels at is not really my bag. My strats can cover all the sounds that the tele does plus more. I need separate bridge and neck tone controls too so my tele stays home on jam day


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

One, and one. G&L ASAT classic thinline. Technically it is borrowed, I've had custody over 10 years.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> How many do you have or how many have you gone through ?


Two, and they've resulted in me selling off 3 of my formerly 7 guitars and one other is on the block. 

Part of me says "You need an SG." the other part says "Use that money for a Broadcaster."


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ive had two and Im on my second. May add another later but Im not in a rush.

First was a late 2000s usa deluxe, swapped the S1 stuff out for JS Moore set (liked my friends tex mex in his warmoth). Once I used it more, I discovered the assymetrical neck wasnt for me. Sold it at a reasonable loss to fund my first usa PRS.

Second is my Ayr "Modern Broadcaster" 30th bday special. Massive U neck (1" at 12th) akin to the fender '52 AVRI neck. Swamp ash body, vineham broadcaster set and a joe barden bridge. This guitar wont compete with $2k builds, but the feel and sound are 100% what I want it to do. It's gonna get a translucent shell pink refin via Coloma guitars at some point.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Currently have 3. A 1971 firemist, a 1972 blonde and a 2012 sunburst. That is one too many. I find they are all drastically different sound wise.


----------



## Ronan Crozier (Aug 20, 2019)

I’ve gone through 4 Teles, wish I could’ve kept them all. Regret parting with almost all of them but that’s just the way it goes. There’s nothing like a tele bridge pickup but for me a telltale sign of a good Tele is the neck pickup. The one in the CS ‘63 Tele I had was to die for.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

One and done.

#050 Kinal. Babicz bridge, Fralin blues deluxe bridge, Seymour Duncan lipstick in the neck. I think it is to '52 specs, but I'd have to confirm that.

Easily my best guitar, I've used it for everything from thrash to jazz and its the usually my reliable grab and go unless I desperately need to use a trem.

There's another Kinal for sale in Burnaby, and if this one wasn't so good, I would pick it up in a heartbeat. Custom-shop quality for $1600 obo. A bloody steal IMO.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Never really was a big Tele fan. I only have one because they say 'everyone needs a Tele!' Am I right!?
I'm on #6. I didn't bond with the previous five.
In order of acquisition;

'75 Mann








'96 Squire








'14 Squier John 5








'16 G&L Tribute








'08 American Std








Current keeper (for now)
'06 Hwy One partscaster


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I feel a little uncomfortable if I have less than 3. 

I've had too many to count.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

i have 3, ..... i find them to be the easiest Electric guitars to play, mostly the necks feel the most comfortable to my hand.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 1 that I built ala Brent Mason in 2003 but in the pass 25 years I own lots of them.........I always been in love with Telecaster.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My first was a used Tele Deluxe which I bought in '77. My tale of woe has been retold hereabouts. My current is a used MIM Tele Thinline with two modern "WRHB" pickups (which are passable standard humbuckers and very far from actual WRHBs).

Between these I've had a couple of Thinlines, especially a ProTone, and a few regular Teles, a one-off David Wren version that belonged to a friend and sold to another friend, but that's about it. Maybe 8 or 9, I can't be certain. Had a Tele Bass too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

None.

Had one in the seventies. Good guitar. Probably sold it for booze and/or drugs. Not sorry.

Got another given to me a few years ago, cuz the guy thought he owed me for taking him to the hospital, and he wouldn't shut up about it until I took it. Gave it away to someone who needed it more. Everybody is happy.

Contrary to popular belief, they are nothing special.

"But nothing wrong with them too," Kapn added quickly, glancing around nervously. 😬🤐


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've never owned one, but an offset tele is next on my bucket list. Just returned a rented Player after having it for a couple of months - nice guitar, but I didn't get to play it as much as I had hoped.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have three, an AVRI, a G&L ASAT Special and a custom build.

I had a MIJ 52 RI, Fender HH spalted top, Fender J5 and another custom build.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I've had 3 - a Black FMT HH, a Squier Classic Vibe, and the only one I currently have is an American Special. I do have a Les Paul problem, and can honestly say I don't "get" the telecaster thing just yet, but there's one hanging on the wall when I want to figure it out.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

My first electric was an early 70s blonde Tele which I traded in for a Marshall JCM900. Here are the other Tele types that I remember:

1991 G&L ASAT Classic - my #1 for quite a few years
1986 G&L Broadcaster
Mike Spicer built thinline with a G&L neck. My buddy was a big fan Jonny Lang and had this built to replicate one he was using at the time.
Refinished 1972 Thinline
1967 Tele with a C width neck
Fender CS '63 in Candy Apple red. Was special ordered with an Ash body (early 2000's)
Fender CS '63 in Lake Placid blue (early 2000's)
A couple of G&L Bluesboy's that came and went pretty quickly
And finally, my current one, a 2018 CS '54 Tele in black


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

In order.....
2000 MIM tele, gone. 

MIC Black Modern Player tele. Great guitars that were reasonably price when they came out. Traded it for a,

MIM White Deluxe Nashville tele, gone. 

Currently have a Baja Tele that I really enjoy. Picked up from a fellow forumite. 

I guess my Godin Session Custom somewhat counts. Cool t style guitar with a trem.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I've had 4 over the years: 2000ish MIM Sunburst traded 2010, Marc Rutters/TV jones La Cabronita style body sold last year, Body by Nathan pine 'Turmric' Esq 4 way Eldred wiring with a Vineham B, and my MIM Body, MIJ rosewood Strat neck Vineham B neck/stock MIM bridge. The only changes I'm contemplating are a new nut for the MIJ neck and maybe a new harness for the MIM body. 

I love the playing position on Tele's; I can clamp my hand around that bridge and it just feels so right. I play mostly with fingers and thumbpicks. I honestly see no need for any more electric guitars. That doesn't mean I may never buy another, but I won't really need it.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

About a dozen or so. Only one I regret selling was a 60th Anniv with the logo inlaid behind the bridge. Super light, neck was too fat for me at the time but would be perfect now after a few years playing bass.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

This many:










Plus this one I have for sale in the classifieds section:










Ones I've had but didn't keep:
-94 Squier Series 
-Recent partscaster build


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> This many:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the placid blue on the left is quite lovely


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Never owned a Tele.
Never felt comfortable to me.

But I have heard a lot of cool music coming from a Tele-so go for it.

Closest I ever came to a Tele user was when I taught--the school I taught at had some old copy guitars in a storage room, mostly in bad shape.
They could be used by myself or a student.
Most of the time I brought my own guitar, but if for some reason I didn't/couldn't bring one I used a Tele copy -because it was in the best condition.
And the body was nowhere near as thick as a real Tele.

But mostly I brought my own.
When we moved locations the guitar didn't make the trip.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've had three. The first one I ever had was by far the best and I never should have let it go. 

I currently have none.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> I have 1 and it's the only one I've owned. I find them good for covering a lot of ground, but the twangy bridge pickup thing that it excels at is not really my bag. My strats can cover all the sounds that the tele does plus more. I need separate bridge and neck tone controls too so my tele stays home on jam day


Many seem to think the strat bridge is a close equal to the tele bridge. As a tele player for nearly 4 decades and one who has gone through a few strats and could never bond with them I'll say it couldn't be further from the truth. The strat bridge gets no where near a Tele bridge pickup. The strat has some great sounds other wise but the strat bridge PU was always one of the deal breakers for me. 
I can see for a player that prefers the strat and doesnt' have too much experience with a tele to think the bridge is close enough to a tele but in reality it isn't.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> The strat bridge gets no where near a Tele bridge pickup


Fair enough. And I agree they're definitely different. But the twangy bridge thing isn't what I'm going for anyways. And if I needed to fake it in a tune I could make do with the strat


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

_Q: How many do you have or how many have you gone through ?_

A: Bunches


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mikev7305 said:


> Fair enough. And I agree they're definitely different. But the twangy bridge thing isn't what I'm going for anyways. And if I needed to fake it in a tune I could make do with the strat


That I can agree with. Its definitely a "fake it" tele sound. The "fail" is when a tele player grabs a strat expecting to get a tele sound out of a strat bridge. 
For me I always tried strats for the other sounds they got. It just never worked for me. I love the sound other strat players get from them but I could never do it. The last strat I ever owned was the best I owned, a Wildwood 10 Journeyman relic custom shop 56. It was a beautiful guitar but I just couldn't bond. I figure if I can make it with that one no strat will work.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

i'm sure it will come back but i lost my GAS symptoms after getting my first and only tele a couple of years ago

2 years with no GAS is a record for me by a long shot

mexi tele w/ pickups swapped out to Fender '64 set and locking stepped tuners

j


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got four

American Standard/Warmoth neck










Fender FSR BSB/52 reissue pickups/Am Strd neck










Fender Special Edition Koa









Modified G&L Blues Boy


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

BEACHBUM said:


> I've got four
> 
> American Standard/Warmoth neck
> View attachment 331845
> ...


A Tele and a Twin. I've said before and I'll say it again, its amazing how right they got it all those years ago.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Well number two is on its way; curb side pickup so all I have to do is drive by and they’ll put it in the back of my truck...lol


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Well number two is in its way; curb side pickup so all I have to do is drive by and they’ll put it in the back of my truck...lol
> 
> View attachment 331861


52 AV?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> 52 AV?


70th Broadcaster but it looks darker in that pic.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Wardo said:


> 70th Broadcaster but it looks darker in that pic.



Nice. Is it the custom shop version or the standard? I've only ever played the non custom shop version and I was very impressed.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> Is it the custom shop version or the standard?


Standard.


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

I own only one, it's a Fender Custom Shop '52:










A long time ago I sold a MIM Telecaster Custom (humbucker in the neck)...kinda regret selling it.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I have had 3 but current only own 1 and I might sell it too.
I had an '89 USA Plus Deluxe with Lace Sensors and a mid 2000s G&L Asat with P90s.
The one I kept is a 2000 American Deluxe with VNs.
It had the best feel and the best tone of the 3.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Tele's are the best. 
I've owned a couple dozen. 
My main guitar is a Tele; '06 custom shop Nocaster. Best guitar I've ever owned, beating up guitars costing tens of times more than it did. 
My second favourite Tele (and guitar in general) was one I parted with this year; a custom shop 50's Thinline Tele with rosewood neck. Amazing guitar.
Third favourite was a John English Masterbuilt Stealth Esquire. The pickups-- especially the novelty hidden neck pickup... all but useless-- sucked, but the neck was perfection and relic tasteful. 
There've been many others, including a couple vintage, and then some high end replicas (the best of which was a Clive Brown... nobody comes close to his level of realism). 
A cool "off" take on the Tele was a Linhof Special I had... kinda' wish I still had it (it's the sunburst one in the photo below). 
Here are some of them below when they all lived with me:


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I have one. 
My a-little-too-precious response: My American Standard Tele is number 5. Great for signature Tele tones when needed, but not a “go to” gtr for all occasions. My amps are now set up for Strat, LP and Yammy AES1500. So likely that’s what makes the Tele a specialty item: it doesn’t have a dedicated amp in my house. I did have a Traynor YCV40wr set up for the Tele. It was sublime, but not variable enough to be an everyday player. I always felt like Burton or Cropper. ...just a second what are all these moveable knobs on my amp for? Never noticed them before! 
Frankly I will wank away on anything and be happy...but when I feel quarantined, fussy and talentless, I rank my gtrs for tonal flexibility and playability. Starting to get a little stir-crazy! otherwise I’d be playing rather than writing this ...


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> A Tele and a Twin. I've said before and I'll say it again, its amazing how right they got it all those years ago.


Yep. Truly a marriage made in the Heaven of Rock and Roll.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I have had five or six including a 52 Reissue Hot Rod, a custom shop 59 Esquire and a vintage 1966. In fact I showed a photo not much over a month ago with three Tele’s, including what has become my only Tele, a 2009 CS Nocaster. It quickly supplanted the other Tele’s in the pic and they went away. Never say never but I think this is my telecaster to end all telecasters. If I had to choose a single electric, that’s the one.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I've gone through 9 in the past. Various shapes and configurations. Many of them partscasters.

I only own one tele now. It started out as a Fender special run '62 thinskin from Wildwood. (I got it in a trade for a different tele.) It's been modded. I love the pickups, so I bought an Ilitch hum cancelling pickguard. The neck and the saddles have changed as well.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

I have had 2, still have 1. Had an AVRI '52 Tele from 2011 that was great. But then I got an AV '64 Tele from 2014 and it bumped the '52. Couldn't justify keeping both, but I don't think I'll ever part with this one.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Been a Strat guy most of my days but I did buy a Tele back in the late 90's. It was a great guitar, did everything a Tele should but at that time I didn't really bond with it so I sold it. I never got another one until earlier this year and this one I can't put down. I always thought I could fake Tele sounds on my Strat but Tele's really are a special animal all their own. It's currently my favourite guitar to plug straight into a tube amp with no effects.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Never owned a Tele, the thick neck never floated my boat.

Used to be a LP guy, now a Strat guy


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Only one, an Xotic XTC. Typically not a fan of heavy relics and maple necks are not my 1st choice. I would not have tried this guitar but for the shop rep. encouraging me to try it out. Lightweight at 6.6lbs and just something special about this instrument.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I had to go back in time to count them, but I've had 19 in total. Still have 5. This is still #1...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Tele's are like Ford pickups. You can option the damn things dozens of different ways and come up with a lot of unique combinations, from traditional to humbuckers and tune-a-matics to Filtertrons and Bigsby's. A guy could own a dozen and each one could be different enough to justify having it.

I didn't really get into Tele's for the first 30 of my 45 years of playing. Then I tried one. Since then, I've bought 3 and still have 2 - a traditional 2 SC/3 brass saddles and a SC/HC with a Bigsby. Those cover a lot of ground for 2 'the same type' guitars. Leo got it incredibly right for his at bat.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I bought my first tele in '95. It was a 1994 Fender Telecaster 1962 Reissue MIJ and also the only tele I've had until last month. After gigging with it for 10 years, I got introduced to a PRS. Since then I've moved on from the PRS to Gibsons. Recently I got a Squier Affinity Tele which I have converted into an Esquire. And I am about to pick up an MIM Tele body and neck tomorrow which I am planning on converting into another Esquire.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Squier CV Custom tele and I'm working on putting together a partscaster tele loosely based on Beck's telegib. MIM Strat neck on a poplar body that was routed for 2 HBs.

Edit: thought I’d do a mock up of the covid19 telegib.. added a few pictures of them. The Squier neck is what you read about, thin and narrow, but the vintage frets are what make it feel different from my other guitars that all have taller frets. The project neck is a lefty mim, and it looks and feels as nice as my US Strats. The tele body is routed for a Strat heel too, in case you’re wondering why the Strat neck. It’s an oddball body I got on kijiji for $40, but it’s made exactly to fender dimension but has no through holes for strings, had a Gibson stoptail installed at one point and maybe even a 24.75” scale neck because of where the bridge holes were drilled.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I've currently got these two. Probably not everyone's favourite take on teles but they work well for me. I had a nice Mexican Fender a few years back, but I sold that when I picked up the Godin.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Down to one, a blonde/RW 2008 63 Relic that I’ve owned since new. Here are the other that have darkened my door:

Samick Valley Arts Pro, butterscotch/maple

1972 Thinline, butterscotch/maple

CS Ltd. Edition Esquire, butterscotch/maple

MIM Baja, also butterscotch/maple

CS Ltd. Edition “52 meets 62” double bound LPB body/RW

MIJ Custom, double bound 3TSB body/RW

Am. Pro HH silverburst, ebony board

MIJ Custom double bound CAR body/RW

Capsule Esquire LPB/maple


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

MIJ Custom & 63 Relic. The blonde is now my one & only Tele. Not a great pic, the grain really shows through in person.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

VanillaTrice said:


> I've currently got these two. Probably not everyone's favourite take on teles but they work well for me. I had a nice Mexican Fender a few years back, but I sold that when I picked up the Godin.
> View attachment 332073


Ummm, can you please tell us more about that, what I think is a Kramer?


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> Ummm, can you please tell us more about that, what I think is a Kramer?


That's a partscaster I put together with some miscellaneous stuff I had kicking around. I'm a big Mick Mars fan and had always wanted a Kramer tele like the one he had on the Dr. Feelgood tour. They're nearly impossible to find and about 10K USD if you do (even the Classic IIIs are usually listed around 2K). I figured I'd just build my own. It plays surprisingly well if you're into that whole 80s thing. 

Here's the post I did on the build when I finished it up this spring: Shred Tele build


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

I have 7 at the moment. They are all parts guitars that are built to play. I'm not big on shiny with hang tags and case candy. I've been that route and I prefer a custom built good player with good quality pickups, light weight bodies and nitro finish and necks with girth. All bodies are MJT except the last one which is a wide fade 2 tone sunburst 55' fender custom shop journeyman body.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

I've had a few but these mid 80's Fresher FT-450 tele's are nice. I really liked the chunky neck, more like an LP than other teles I've owned. They can be had for under $500 if you're lucky enough to find one. I've only seen 3 for sale and I was lucky enough to own 2.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@gbomb did you order direct from MJT?


----------



## gbomb (Oct 18, 2013)

Budda said:


> @gbomb did you order direct from MJT?


 The doublebound black I ordered as a neck, body and hardware package, I supplied the pickups (Peter Florance te-59's), pots and switch and I put it together myself. The Shyboy was done by Brad @Shyboy guitars. He used an MJT body and shaped an allparts baseball bat neck to a soft v to c (.950 @ 1st 1.00 inch @ 12th).The Fiesta red I bought of a forum member (MJT/Musikraft neck).All the rest over the last 10 years or so I just bought the bodies from MJT and used allparts necks with assorted pups (Dawgtown A/2's), OC Duff, Pickup Wizard, Fatpups (Blackguard) and the Peter Florance TE-59 in the doublebound black.I assembled all but two.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Got this one yesterday. Way more snarl than my 2016 mag seven telecaster.

Intonation was good right out of the box. Has a little bit more relief than I like but not enough to worry about just now. Lowered the action a bit and it plays real good. I changed out the 9s that came on it for 10s mainly because the 9s had been on there since it left California and 10s are all I had. Probably stick with 10s though.

Pickups seem to be hotter than my other telecaster and they have a really full rich sound compared to the mag seven which has custom shop pickups on it and is also a nice guitar. The broadcaster pickups kinda have their own built-in overdrive.

Totally different sound dynamic to this guitar.

The thick neck is comfortable and I don’t notice any issues with the radius being different than my other guitars but then stuff like that doesn’t bother me anyway.

Nut width is a bit narrower but I measured the string spacing with a calliper and it’s the same on both guitars; There’s just a little bit less space between both the E strings and the edge of the neck.

Neck pickup is quite strong and the guitar sounds good with both pickups going. It would be interesting to swap in the extra resistor to make the tone control a blend knob for the neck and bridge pickup but I would want to try one with that mod already done before going to the trouble of messing with it.

Anyway, I like this guitar.

Edit: Added a pic of the other one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Lookin good!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Got this one yesterday. Way more snarl than my 2016 mag seven telecaster.


CONGRATS! 

Beautiful looking guitar and great to hear the it sounds and feels the way you want it to.




Wardo said:


> Intonation was good right out of the box.


Did you special order it through a local store?


ENJOY!


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

greco said:


> Did you special order it through a local store?


Got it from Cosmo; they had two of them; one in the warehouse and one in the store so did the curb side delivery. Cosmo is not far from my office. A few L&M stores have them but none at their warehouse. Usually I don’t order guitars online but the lucky 19 has changed that.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Got it from Cosmo; they had two of them; one in the warehouse and one in the store so did the curb side delivery. Cosmo is not far from my office. A few L&M stores have them but none at their warehouse. Usually I don’t order guitars online but the lucky 19 has changed that.


Broadcaster?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the production version not custom shop.



Okay Player said:


> Broadcaster?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Got this one yesterday.


Congrats on the guitar !

Can I buy more gear now ?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I've had one - a Partscaster that I will never part with. But thinking about it now, I need to put a black pick guard on it.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, the production version not custom shop.


Very nice. I almost ordered one at my local L&M yesterday, but they were seemingly going out of their way to not take my money.

I'm still on the prowl for one, but now the Pro II Telecasters have really caught my eye. I think the Broadcaster would better compliment my Korina 52 reissue though, so time will tell.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

There is a used Broadcaster at The Guitar Shop in Toronto I didn’t check it out but they want 2300 for it which is too close to the original price in my opinion. Wasn’t all that anxious to go there with the virus and all that but they might move a bit on price.


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

In order:
1. 2004 Fender Am Deluxe tele - a little too heavy (sold)
2. Whitfill ‘52 butterscotch - sweet guitar but neck too thick (my fault for ordering it that way) - sold
3. Fender Custom Shop ‘62 Telecaster Custom with the double binding. Amazing and light, but didn’t love the pickups and didn’t want to start modding it - sold
4. Fender 1982 Fullerton ‘52 reissue - sweet sounding guitar but too heavy - sold
5. Musikraft partscaster telecaster with Nashville pickup config - just an amazing guitar - Keeper
6. Nick Oswald (Netherlands) custom built early 60s style telecaster. Incredible guitar. Keeper.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Can I buy more gear now ?


Is there any gear left to buy within 50km of your house? (Sorry...couldn't resist)


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

I have 4 now plus a godin tele syle ,


----------

